# Breeding brittanys



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

My buddy is looking to breed his 5 1/2 year old brittany male. If you have a female and your interested in breeding pm me.and we will.line something up


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The Dog Forum would be a place to ask.


----------

